# AMS wheelset question.



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a few AMS cars. I have noticed that there are two different colors of wheels. Some of my wheels are gun metal grey and some are shiny steel. Are there differences in these wheelsets aside from the obvious appearance?
Is one type older do they have different profiles, is it possible to obtain the gun metal ones as they look better.

Any information would be appreciated.

CCSII


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

You can get wheelsets from the Accucraft eStore, or you can also get wheelset replacements from Phil's Narrow Gauge with roller bearings. You could always paint the wheels, or better yet use a rust weathering treatment like "Rust-it". 

Thanks! Robert


----------

